# Onboard Sound Asus P4PE problem



## sonicks (20. Juni 2003)

Guten Tag

Ich habe mir einen neuen PC zusammen gestellt mit

_2,666 GHZ
1024 Ram
WinXP Prof
Asus P4PE Motherboard
Sound/Netzwerkkarte onboard_

Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem das ich aus der *Onboard Soundkarte* vom *ASUS P4PE* keinen Sound rausbekomme. Lan und USB usw. hab ich mit allen möglichen Treibern zum laufen gebracht. Hab auch schon verschiedene Treiber für den Sound probiert, alles ohne Erfolg.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## blubber (20. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ist der Onboard - Soundchip im Bios denn auch aktiviert?

bye


----------



## sonicks (20. Juni 2003)

Ja, hab ich schon geschaut


----------



## Paule (22. Juni 2003)

hast du den klinke-stecker auch im richtigen loch und nicht ausversehen im mic-in loch , oder so ?


----------

